# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  طرق عمل الحلويات  الفلسطينية....

## شذى البنفسج

الهريسة
المقادير: 

3 فناجين من السميد. 

1 فنجان من الحليب. 

1 فنجان من السكر. 

2/1 ملعقة من ماء الورد. 

1 فنجان من مسحوق الجوز الهند. 

100 غرام من الزبدة. 

1 فنجان من اللوز. 

كيفية الإعداد: 

اخلط جوز الهند والزبدة والسميد في وعاء (زبدية أو طاسة) وفي وعاء آخر ضع السكر والحليب وماء الورد واخلطهم جيداً. افرش محتويات الزبدية الأولى فوق في صينية (بعد أن تبل داخلها بالسمنة). على أن تكون الفرشة مستوية وبشكل دائري. ثم ضع محتويات الزبدية الثانية فوق محتويات الزبدية الأولى التي فرشتها في الصينية (أترك الصينية زهاء ساعة). 

سخّن الفرن وأدخل الصينية عشر أو (15) دقيقة ثم أخرجها واستعمل السكين لتقسيم محتويات الهريسة بشكل مربعات وضع اللوز فوق المربعات وأعد الصينية إلى الفرن حتى يصبح لون الهريسة بنياً انتظر حتى تبرد ثم قدمها مربعات. 

وصحة والف هناا ..






المهلبية
المقادير: 

6 أكواب حليب. 

1 كوب سكر 

2/1 كوب نشا 

1 كوب ماء 

2/1 كوب ماء زهر 

2/1 ملعقة صغيرة مستكة 

2/1 كوب فستق حلبي 

2/1 كوب معقود زهر البرتقال 

يُذوّب النشا بكوب من الماء ويضاف في وعاء يضاف الحليب إلى النشا ويوضع القدر على النار، يحرك مزيج الحليب والنشا باستمرار. بعد أن يغلي يترك على النار لمدة عشرين دقيقة مع التحريك المستمر، يضاف السكر إلى المهلبية وتترك على النار لمدة خمس دقائق. يضاف ماء الزهر إلى المهلبية ويرفع القدر عن النار، تحرك المهلبية وتسكب في أطباق صغيرة وتزيّن بالفستق الحلبي ومربى الزهر.



الرز بحليب (البحتة)
المقادير: 

4/3 كوب رز مصري. 

8 أكواب من الحليب. 

1 كوب سكر. 

2/1 كوب فستق حلبي. 

2/1 ملعقة صغيرة مستكة. 

2/1 كوب ماء زهر. 

يغسل الأرز ويوضع في وعاء على النار مدة عشر دقائق ثم يضاف إلى الحليب ويحرك باستمرار مدة 4/3 الساعة. يضاف السكر إلى الحليب ويحرك (يترك على النار لمدة خمس دقائق مع التحريك). تدق حبات المستكة مع السكر تضاف للحليب. يضاف ماء الزهر إلى الحليب ويحرك، ويرفع عن النار ويسكب في أطباق ويزين بالفستق الحلبي. 



العوّامة أو لقمة القاضي
المقادير: 

4 أكواب دقيق عادي 

3 أكواب ماء 

1 ملعقة صغيرة خميرة البيرة (الجعة) مذابة في ملعقتي طعام من الماء الدافىء 

1 رشة ملح 

5 أكواب زيت لقي العوامات 

تذوب الخميرة في الماء الدافىء وتترك جانباً مدة عشر دقائق. ينخل الطحين والملح ثم يضاف الماء ومزيج الخميرة إلى الطحين (الدقيق) ويعجن الخليط جيداً، يضرب العجين باليد حتى يصبح ليّناً ومتماسكاً يترك العجين في وعاء ويغطي بقطعة قماش لمدة أربع ساعات إذا كان القطر دافئاً أو يترك ليلة كاملة إذا كان القطر بارداً وذلك حتى يتضاعف حجمه. 

يحضر القطر حسب وصفة القطر السابقة. 

يضرب العجين باليد حتى تختفي الفقاقيع منه ويوضع الزيت في وعاء عميق على نار متوسطة الحرارة. عندما يغلي الزيت توضع كمية من العجين في قبضة اليد ثم يضغط عليه بالأصابع حتى يخرج العجين من بين الإبهام والشاهد، ويقطع العجين الظاهر بملعقة صغيرة إلى كرات صغيرة توضع في الزيت الساخن حتى يمتلىء الوعاء بالكرات، تحرك الكرات باستمرار حتى تحمر من جميع الجهات وتصبح ذهبية اللون، ترفع الكرات من الزيت وتوضع في القطر حتى تتشرب القطر وبعد ذلك تُقدّم. 



المعمول بالجوز والمعمول بالتمر
المقادير: 

العجينة: 

2/1 كيلو من السميد. 

3 أكواب من الدقيق (فرخة - سميد ناعم). 

2/1 كيلو من السمن أو الزبدة. 

1 كوب سكر. 

2/1 كوب من ماء الزهر. 

2/1 كوب من ماء الورد. 

1 كوب من الماء للعجن. 

1 ملعقة طعام من خميرة البيرة (الجعة) مذابة في نصف كوب ماء دافىء. 

2 كوب سكر ناعم (بودرة) للزينة. 

1 ملعقة صغيرة من المحلب الناعم. 

حشوة الجوز: 

2/1 كيلو من الجوز 

1 كوب من السكر. 

4/1 كوب من ماء الورد. 

حشوة التمر: 

2/1 كيلو من التمر الخالي من البذور. 

4 ملاعق طعام من السمن أو الزبدة. 

رشة محلب ناعم. 

الطريقة: 

يوضع السميد في وعاء كبير يضاف إليه دقيق (الفرخة) أو السكر والمحلب ويخلط جيداً، يضاف السمن إلى خليط السميد ويفرك السميد ويسحق بين الكفين وبالأصابع حتى يختلط جيداً. 

ينثر ماء الورد وماء الزهر على خليط السميد ويخلط بأطراف الأصابع بدون أن يعجن. 

يغطى الوعاء ويترك جانباً مدة ست ساعات حتى يتشرب السميد بالسمن وبماء الزهر وماء الورد. 

حشو الجوز: 

يضاف السكر إلى الجوز ويخلط. 

يضاف ماء الورد إلى الجوز والسكر ويخلط جيداً. 

حشو التمر: 

إذا كان التمر جافاً يفرم فرماً ناعماً بعد إزالة بذوره أما إذا كان طرياً رطباً فلا حاجة لفرمه. 

تـــوضع أربــــع ملاعق طـــعام من الســمـــن أو الـــزبـــدة في وعـــاء عـــلى نـــار خفـــيفة. 

يضاف التمر أو إلى السمن ويحرك على نار خفيفة حتى يصبح طرياً متماسكاً يسهل عجنه بين الأصابع. 

يرفع عن النار ويترك حتى يبرد. 

يعجن التمر مع المحلب حتى يصبح كتلة متماسكة. 

يقــــطع التمر إلى قطــــع صـغيرة حسب حجم القالب الذي سيطبع به المعمول. 

تذوب الخميرة بالماء الدافىء وتترك مدة عشرين دقيةق. 

يرش السميد بمزيج الخميرة وكوب الماء. 

يفرك خليط السميد والماء بين الكفين دون الضغط على السميد كثيراً مدة عشر دقائق ويترك مدة ساعة بعد تغطيته. 

يفرك الخليط بين الكفين حتى يصبح متماسكاً. 

تقطع عجينة المعمول إلى قطع صغيرة بحجم حبة الجوز (أو حسب حجم القالب الذي سيطبع به المعمول). 

توضع كل قطعة عجين في باطن اليد اليسرى وتحفر بأصبع اليد اليمنى بحيث يجوف داخل العجين بالتساوي. 

تحشى بملعقة صغيرة من خليط الجوز ثم ترد أطراف العجينة فوق الحشوة بخفة. 

توضع القطعة في قالب المعمول ويضغط عليها برفق. 

تضرب حافة القالب على حافة الرف أو الطاولة حتى تسقط حبة المعمول من القالب. 

تصف قطع المعمول في الصينية المعدة للخبز وتترك مدة ساعة. 

في هذه الأثناء تحشى أقراص التمر بالطريقة نفسها. 

يحمى الفرن مدة ربع ساعة إلى درجة (450)ف. 

يخبز المعمول في الرف العلوي من الفرن مدة عشر دقائق أو حتى يصبح لونه ذهبياً. 

بعد أن يبــــرد المعمــــول بالجــوز قـــليلاً ينثر الســـكر النـــاعم فــــوقه ويتـــرك ليبرد. 

ملاحظة الكميات المذكورة لعمل 60 معمولة بالجوز و40 معمولة بالتمر. 



البقلاوة 


المقادير: 

صينية 25 * 40. 

2 كوب من السمن أو الزبدة غير المالحة. 

2/1 كيلو من الرقائق الخاصة بالبقلاوة (ما يساوي 15 رقاقة 40 * 40سم). 

4 كوب من الجوز الناعم وكوب من السكر ليخلط مع الجوز. 

2/1 كوب من الفستق الحلبي الناعم. 

4 كوب من القطر. 

الطريقة: 

يـــــذوب السمــــن أو الزبــــدة عــــــلى نـــــار خـــــفيفة. 

يمــــسح قطـــــر الصينية المعدة للخبز بالسمن أو الزبدة الحلوة أو بفرشاة خاصة أو بباطن الكف. 

توضع رقاقة واحدة في الصينية ثم تدهن بالسمن جيداً بواسطة الفرشاة الخاصة. 

يوضع رقاق آخر ويدهن بالسمن بالطريقة السابقة وهكذا حتى يصبح عدد الرقاق (أو الرقائق) ستاً. 

يوضع خليط الجوز فوق الرقاق ويمد بالتساوي فوق الرقاق. وينثر ربع كوب سمن فوق الجوز. 

يوضع رقــــاق فـــــوق الحشو ويدهن بالسمن ثم بقية الرقاق حتى يصبح عدد الرقـــــاق فوق الحشو (12) رقـــــاقـــــاً، يُبـــــلّ باطن اليد بالماء ويمسح وجــــه الرقـــاق قـــــليلاً بـــالماء ثم يمسج جيداً بالسمن، تقـــــطع البــــــلاقوة بسكـــــين حادة جداً إلى قطـــــع (حسب الطلب أو الرغبة). 

توضع الصينية في فرن حار درجته (325) ف مدة نصف ساعة ثم ترفع درجة حرارة الفرن إلى (450) ف مدة خمس دقائق أو عشر دقائق إلى أن يصبح لون البقلاوة ذهبياً. 

ترفع الصينية من الفرن ويضاف القطر إلى البقلاوة وهي ساخنة. 

تزين البقلاوة بالفستق الحلبي الناعم وتقدم باردة. 



القطايف بالجبنة 
المقادير: 

1 كيلو قطايف متوسطة الحجم. 

2/1 كيلو من الجبنة البيضاء. 

4/3 كوب من السمن أو الزبدة. 

(القطر حسب الطريقة السابق ذكرها). 

الطريقة: 

يقطـــع الجبن إلى قطع صغيرة وينقع بالــماء إلى أن يصـــبح طعمه حلواً. 

يصفى الجبن جــــيداً مـــن الماء. 

يحشى كـــــل قرص من القـــطايف بملعقة طعام بالجبن. 

يطوى القرص ويضغط على أطرافه بالأصابع جيداً. 

يدهن كل قرص بالسمن ويصف في الصينية المعدة للخبز. 

توضع الصينية في الفرن الساخن حتى تحمر الأقراص. 

تغمس الأقراص بالقطر الساخن وتقدم ساخنة. 

ملاحظة: يمكن إنــــــتاج قطايف بالجوز وفــــي هــــذه الحالة يستــــــعاض عـــــــن الجبنة بكوبين من الجـــــــوز المفـــــرم والمخـــــــلوط بالســـــكر ومـــــاء الـــــزهر



الكنافة 
المقادير: 

1 كغم عجينة كنافة مفرومة 

1 كغم من الجبن المحلى 

230 غرام سمن أو زبدة 

القطر: بالمقادير التالية: 2 كوب ماء، 6 كوب من السكر، نصف ملعقة صغيرة عصير ليمون ونصف كوب ماء زهر. 

الطريقة: 

توضع العجينة المفروكة في وعاء كبير على نار متوسطة ويصب السمن فــــوقها وتقلب بأطراف الأصابع بمساعدة ملعقة كبيرة حتى تسخن العجينة لمـــــدة ربـــــع ســـــاعة تمـــــلأ قبضة اليد بالكــــــنافة المفروكة ثـــــم تفـــــــتح اليــــــد فــــــــإذا تبعثرت حبـــــيبات الكنافة المفــروكة تكـــون جاهزة للخـــــبز. يقـــــــطع الجـــــبن إلى شـــــرائح ســـــــــماكتها نصــــــف سنتيمتر وتنـعع بالماء بضع دقــــائق ثم تغسل مــــرة أخرى وتصفى. 

تسكب المفروكة فـــوق الصينية الكبيرة المدهونة بالسمن بالتساوي وبقدر مساحة الصينية وبسمك واحد سنتـــــمتر. توضـــــع الصينية فوق نار متوسطة الحرارة وتدار فــــــوق النار دائرياً حتى تحــــمر الطبقة الســـــــفلى من المفروكةــــ من جميع الجهات ترتب قطع الجبن، فوق المفروكة بعد رفعها عن النــــار ثم تغطى طبقة الجـــــبن بطبقة رقيقة من عجينة المفــــــروكة وتــــوضــــــع الصينية الصغيرة فوق الصينية المفــــــروكة وبذلك تغطى الكنـــــــافة كـــــلياً تقـــلب الصينية الكبــــــيرة بانتـــــباه فوق الصـــــينية الصغيرة الملاصقة لها وبعـــــــد قــــلبها فوق الصينية الصغيرة توضــع الصـــينية على النار وتـــــدار مدة ربـع ساعة. يسخن القطــــــر ويصب قليل منه فوق الكنافة، ثم تقسم إلى قطع.

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
هلا كل هاي الحلويات طلعت فلسطينيه  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

يسلمو يديكي,
بس ذوقينا اشي منهن

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اه هاي الحلويات كلها اصلها فلسطينية متل الكنافة النابلسية والبقلاوة و المعمول
تفضلو .. صحتين  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## دليلة

امممممممممم  شهيتيني الله يحلي ايام فلسطين  واهل فلسطين يارب

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> امممممممممم شهيتيني الله يحلي ايام فلسطين واهل فلسطين يارب


 
 :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]يسلمووووووووووووووووو شوشو  :Smile: 
الله يسعدك ويسعد فلسطين وحلوياتها.. دقت مرة الكنافة من تحت ديات أم حمزة زوجة خالي  مهي نابلسية الله وكيلك ما عرفتها قلت هاي كنافة ولا شي جديد بعدو حصريا بفلسطين!!!  :Db465236ff: 

[align=center][/align] :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الله يخليها ام حمزة جد بحبها كتيييييييير ويخلينا خالووووو
معدلة ليش الحكي..

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يم يم يم 
اشهي بفتح النفس على هالصبح 
~~~~

يسلمووو يا عسل

----------


## بياض الثلج

لا يعلى عليها الحلويات الفلسطينية ...

يسلموا شذى

----------


## ابن العطار

شكرااااااااااااا يا شذى عالحلويااااااااات الطيبة يلي بتعمليها هههههههههههههههههههههه

لك طلعت احسن حلويات بدنا ننزلك شاف حلويات عنا هههههههههههههههههههههه شو رائيك

----------


## 1988lolo

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الأقصى عقيدة

يسلموو دياتك

----------

